# Chute length?



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

What is the proper length for the chute coming off the corral with an automatic head gate at the end? I have read 20 feet but I know you guys have real working knowledge.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

20 ft is good. Width is also very important, depending on the average size cattle you intend to work through there. You want them to be able to get through without injury but not be able to turn around.


----------



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

Everyone's set up is going to be different and fit to work for what they want to do?

Do you intend to run calves, cows, or both as this will make a big difference for your width? Ours are adjustable, but if you are not working that many it won't matter, but if it is too wide and you run calves thru, they get turned around easy, too narrow and cows can't get thru.

Length will depend on how many you want standing in the alley or chute? 20 feet will work for one or two at a time, just my input hope that helps.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I agree but since we do not know 

How many head you plan on working that day it what is hard when I had the 125 Angus I bought a 40 foot alley with a tub ..that about how many I could get caught in the TUB 8 OR 9 ....and it worked great....and since I work my 90 calfs at a time thought it is great but when i just work my 20 milk cows is could be a lot shorter and still work fine.......the cows i have run thought is 3 cows to a 20 foot run with one in squeeze chute . My chute is not adjustable....but with my calfs I just use the back gate of chute to catch there head and do what I need to then.. let them run out the Palpation cage door


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

I'll have to go measure my chute and post back. We redid our working area a year or so ago, and it made a BIG difference. Although it always helps to have another person, I'm able to get animals in there on my own if I have to, safely! In the meantime, here's some info that might be helpful in your planning:

Cattle Handling and Working Facilities


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks all. I only have 6 cows and will also work their calves. 20 feet will fit my setup ok. I had planned on 27 inches wide because that is the clear inside measurement of the head gate. Probably a little wide for calves but I need enough for the cows and the occasional bull that visits.


----------



## ramiller5675 (Mar 31, 2009)

27 inches seems a little narrow to me if you want cows or bulls to go through it. My chute is 30 inches wide and the bulls can just barely squeeze through. Calves can turn around, but they could probably turn around in 27 inches too. 

I've got a head gate mounted on about a 16 foot long chute, with a 6 foot gate right behind the head gate. They get caught by the head gate, then released from the head gate, and are let out the gate. If you ever need to pull a calf, you are going to want that gate right behind the head gate in case they go down in the chute.


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

How are you getting them out of the corral in a tub or??
With 6 20 ft is over kill. i have a squeeze chute and palp cage ( you really need to have one) then a 6ft side gate to load out of then the tub and the corral in a oval. I run them clockwise right around into the tub. All at one time by my self.
The main thing is low stress. I also fed mine some grain in there afew times to get them use to it.
Steve


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

This thread would benefit from pictures or diagrams... I can sort of see what you are describing in my minds eye, but a drawing would make it much clearer.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

SteveO- I am planning to use a fixed 16 foot panel with the chute at one end and a 10 foot panel attached 90 degrees at the other end. I am going to attach a 16 foot gate to the other side of the chute. That I will use to work them around to the chute and guide them in. The rest of the corral will consist of one more 16 foot panel and seven 10 foot panels. The way I have it planned, I will be able to stand at the end of the 16' gate and use my body to work them around to the chute. I can tie the gate to the 10' panel which in reality makes the chute 16 feet longer. I hope I explained that well enough for you to envision my plan.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

mine and most of the neighbors are sloped--the bottom is 20 inches plus or minus and the top is about 40 some odd inches. that allows the fats to get trough and keeps larger calfs from turning around. a lot of the time we work cows in the ally on a assembly line and don't even use the chute.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

the advanage of a long chute you can catch a cow when she takes that first set to go out you can open up back of squeeze and the cow behind her will see her going out and follow her into the catch....but with 6 cows and calves any length you could get 2 or 3 in would work


what NCHOBBY is talking about a 16 foot gate to run them in will need to be a HAND MADE heavy duty gate not one from a feed store..that long and cows that strong they will bend it with a normal cow size if you have dexters that might work


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Here are photos of what I've got; it's hard to "see" the configuration, but I'll explain the best I can. I only work about 6 at a time, due to space. The animals are used to coming up into the barn pens; that's where they eat every morning. I try to keep them calm when they come into the pens and I periodically put them through the chute just for 'practice.' The 5 calves go through everyday because they have a bit of grain waiting on the other side. They haven't experienced anything negative in this area...yet! 

There are two pens lined with corral panels alongside the barn and in one of the pens are the chute and headgate.

1. Here's a view from the pen with the chute and headgate (not shown); the pen beyond the green gate is where they wait. The silver gate is a sweep gate that can be used to push an animal into the chute toward the headgate; it only opens one way. There's a very small area between the green and silver gates where the next animal waits. (It is useful to have a helper to get another animal into that small area.)











2. Here's a picture of the silver sweep gate after cow has been moved into the chute. There's a chain on the gate that can be latched to keep the animal from backing up, but I also use a heavy metal bar behind the animal in the chute to prevent backing up. Once they move into the headgate, we can close the back gate of the headgate to keep the animal from backing out.










3. Here's a photo of the chute...oak boards, posts (6x6?) set in concrete, about 29" wide, about 15' long; it has a "step" alongside so that someone can step up and reach over to tweak a tail or apply dewormer, fly stuff, etc., if needed. It's hard to reach over to calves and short Dexters. Calves can, and do, turn around in the chute (can't have everything, right?).










4. Here's a shot looking down the chute toward the headgate.










What is nice is that this serves as a loading area also; a little tricky backing up a trailer to the chute, but it works! 

Hope I explained this okay.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. Looks like a great step. Mine will be quite that nice as it is on rented land but I hope it serves the purpose.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

You can use corral panels and a portable chute; that way, when the lease is up, you can take it all with you. No such thing as too many corral panels!


----------

